# معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل



## sunny man (13 نوفمبر 2007)

فن معاملة الناس​ 
*د. وجدى فكرى*


حركاتك تكشف عنك :

يؤكد علماء النفس ان انفعالات الإنسان وحركاته، تعكس ملامح كثيرة من أعماق شخصيته، وهذه الانعكاسات لها تأثير مباشر على من نتعامل معهم فى حياتنا اليومية، فذاك الذى له البشاشة، والابتسامة والحركة المرحة، يطبع بدون قصد روح المرح والتفاؤل والابتهاج على كل من حوله، فيتمنى الجميع لقائه دائماً. 

- لذلك فإن كل حركة تعبر بها عن انفعالك لا شعورياً، دون أن تتكلم، وبالأخص لهؤلاء الذين تراهم لأول مرة والذين يكونون عنك انطباعاً أولى، وأهم ما يعطيهم هذا الانطباع هو وجهك وانفعالاتك وليست كلماتك. 

- ومن هنا صديقى إن كنت تريد أن يرحب بك الجميع، وأن يشعروا بالفرحة فى لقائك، فعليك أنت أن تعطيهم هذا الانطباع، *من خلال عدة نقاط*:

1- وجهك يتكلم عنك :

إن الشمس والقمر لا يتكلمان، ولكنهما منذ القدم قد ألهبا خيال الشعراء، وأنت كذلك إن صمت، فإن تعبيرات وجهك تتكلم عنك. 

- وقد حدث فى أحد المؤتمرات حينما كان شخص ما يتكلم والجالس أمامه أبدى استياء فقط بتعبيرات وجهه، مما دفع المتكلم لإنهاء كلمته، وتحولت المناقشة كلها حول هذا الموضوع. 

- فحاول صديقى أن تكون تعبيرات وجهك، هى الباب المفتوح الذى يدفع الآخرين للدخول إلى نفسك، واسترجع تلك الكلمات التى أعلنها الحكيم سليمان، حينما اكتشف أن وجه الإنسان يعبر عن أعماق قلبه فقال: "القلب الفرحان يجعل الوجه طلقاً" (أم 15:13). 

- والابتسامة من أهم معالم الوجه، وكما يقول أحد الكتاب: "_أن الابتسامة هى الراية المرفوعة التى تعلن قدوم_ صديقى". 

- ولكن كل ما أرجوه أن تكون ابتسامتك صادقة، ولا تربط الابتسامة بالأشياء الحسنة التى تراها، بل حاول أن تبتسم لتدفع من هو أمامك ليظهر هذه الأشياء. 

- حقيقة أن الابتسامة كالحصاة التى تلقى فى ماء الغدير، فتؤلف من الماء دوائر تتسع، لتجعل كل من حولك يتمنى لقاءك. 
2- سلم بحرارة : 

- لقد أصبحت الطريقة التى يصفح بها المرء صاحبه فى هذه الأيام، تنم عن شخصية صاحبه، فإذا استطاع أن يضع فى مصافحته الحرارة والعاطفة، دل ذلك على أن قلبه فى موضعه الصحيح، فهو بهذه المصافحة يريد أن يقول لمصافحه: "أننى أحبك، وأن لقائى بك من الأشياء التى تجعل يومى سعيداً". 

- إن سلامك المملوء بالعاطفة والحب، يدفع الذى أمامك للاستمرار فى الوقوف معك، وانبساط وجهك مع سلامك العاطفى يطفئ على شخصيتك جمالاً، ولا نخطئ إذا قلنا: أن الحب يكمن فى راحة يديك. 

- وقد اهتمت الكنيسة فى طقوسها بالمصافحة حين ينادى الشماس قائلاً: "قبلوا بعضكم بعضاً..." كتعبير عن السلام والصلح، معلناً حبه له عن طريق القبلة المقدسة. 

3- تذكر أسماء الناس :

- أعلم جيداً أن إسم الإنسان هو أعز ما يملك، وأن تذكرك لاسمه هو المفتاح للدخول إلى قلبه، ودليل على أن العلاقة بينكم علاقة صداقة وليست معرفة سطحية. 

- وتذكر كيف أن الرب يسوع استطاع أن يملك قلب زكا العشار، حينما ناداه باسمه وهو لم يعرفه. 

- وكيف أعطى الرب مثالاً للراعى الصالح الذى يعرف خاصته، ويدعوها بأسمائها، مما يشعر الإنسان بالانتماء والتلاقى مع هذا الذى يناديه باسمه. 

- فتذكر الاسم دليل على التخصيص، وأنك تحمل فى قلبك مكاناً خاصاً لهذا الصديق.

- يؤكد الرب نفسه هذه الحقيقة، حينما يؤكد لكل من يحبه على لسان نبيه أشعياء قائلاً: "دعوتك باسمك أنت لى". 

عزيزى... إن هذه المحاولات لكى تملك قلب من حولك بالحب، ليست فقط لكى تزيد من أصدقائك ولكن لكى تشبع رغبات حياتك، فالإنسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون الآخر، والحياة عجلة لا تسير إلا بدفعة من كثرة الأيادى. 

إن كل المسيحية تكمن فى محبة الله ومحبة الآخر. 

? *هل يمكن أن تعيش وحدك؟* سؤال ربما الإجابة عليه بديهية، وهى أنك لا تقدر أن تعيش وحدك.. وأن الحياة هى أن تعيش مع الآخرين، فالإنسان كما يقول علماء النفس – اجتماعى بطبعه – فعالم النفس ماكدوجال يقول: "إن الغريزة الاجتماعية جزء لا ينفصل عن الإنسان، لذلك فإن تحقيق الفرد لأقصى إمكانياته، لا يكون إلا عن طريق الحياة الجماعية"، من هنا يتضح أن الإنسان لا يستطيع إلا أن يعيش وسط الجماعة، ولكن هذه الفكرة أو هذه الغريزة خلقت للإنسان مشكلة أو صراع بين إحساسه بنفسه وسط الجموع. 

وكان السؤال الملح على الإنسان هو كيف أستطيع أن أعيش وسط هذه الجماعات من الناس التى تختلف عنى، بل وأحياناً تناقضنى.. كيف أعيش وسطهم بلا منازع ولا صدام، بين شخص كفرد وبينهم؟‍‍!

? أعتقد "ستائر" مؤسس الوجودية الحديثة أن الحل هو الحياة "وحدى"، والمحافظة على "فرديتى" فقال فى إحدى مسرحياته الشهيرة: (إن الجحيم هو الحياة مع الآخرين)، ولكن هذه النظرية لم يزيد الإنسان إلا غربة عن الآخرين، وكراهية لكل من حوله، وحب لذاته فقط. 
? بينما هناك عبارة ذهبية بسيطة فى معناها، ولكن لها قوة السحر فى تطبيقها، فقد قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن العلاقة مع الآخرين: "أحب قريبك كنفسك".. وأحب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك. 

? صديقى إن الحل فى حياتك مع الآخرين يكمن فى تلك الكلمات، كيف تحب الآخرين، وكيف يمكن للآخرين أن يحبوك وهذا أهم، وهناك عدة نقاط تساعدك أن تكون محبوباً وأن تملك فى يديك قلوب كل من حولك. 

أولاً: الحب الصامت ليس حباً :

- ما أسهل أن تقول وما أصعب أن تفعل ما تقول، هذه الحقيقة كثيراً ما تتوه من أمامنا.. فنحن نعلن أمام الكثيرين اننا نحبهم ومكانتهم فى قلوبنا، ولكن... هل يمكن ان يكون الكلام والشعارات هى كل شئ عن الحب. 

- إن صوت الرسول الحبيب يوحنا يهمس فى آذاننا: "يا أولادى لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو 18:3). 

فأنت يا من تقول لكل أحد أنى أحبك، ماذا فعلت من أجل من تحبهم؟ فالحب يا صديقى وحده لا يكفى، يجب أن تعبر عنه. 

- فإن عجلة الحياة لا تمضى، ما لم يساهم فى دفعها كثير من الأيادى، ولكن الكلام لا يحرك شيئاً. 

? إن الله حينما أحب الإنسان عبر عن هذا الحب فى صور كثيرة، فيقول قداسة البابا شنوده: "إن الإنسان كان فى عقل الله فكرة وفى قلبه مسرة" ومن أجل هذه المسرة خلق له كل شئ رآه أنه حسن.. ثم خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، ووضعه فى الجنة وأعطاه السيادة، وحينما أخطأ، مات لأجله لكى ينقذه، فكان حقيقياً يحب الإنسان لأنه "ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه".

? أخى فى اللحظة التى تستطيع فيها أن تعبر عن حبك.. أن تمد يدك لكل من يتاح إليك.. أن تسرع لمن يدعوك.. إن استطعت أن تجيب كل من يسألك... فأنت على الطريق نحو جذب قلوب الآخرين.. وستكون بلا شك محبوباً جداً. 

1- لا تنسى التقدير :

يقول عالم النفس ألفريد أدلر: "إن تلهف الفرد على التقدير والاحترام هو المحرك الأول للحياة"، فإن الحياة تأخذ معناها من قيمة من يعيشوها، لذلك فكل إنسان لابد أن يكون شيئاً يذكر فى هذه الحياة، وعليك أنت يا صديقى أن تطبع هذه الفكرة على كل من تقابله، إن كلمات التقدير هى الوقود الذى يدفع الإنسان للاستمرار رغم صعوبات الحياة، فإحساس الإنسان بالأهمية يشدد من عزيمته للمضى قدماً فى خضم الحياة - فلماذا تنسى أن تقدر من حولك فى كلماتك وفى مشاعرك أيضاً، إن اهتمامك بقيمة الآخرين يرفع من قيمتك أيضاً. 

إن المسيحية تهدف إلى رفع قيمة الإنسان، وليس هناك مثل على ذلك أعظم من نزول رب المجد ليأخذ جسداً ويعايش الإنسان، صديقى مهما يكن تقديرك للآخرين ضئيلاً، فهو كعود الثقاب الصغير الذى يستطيع أن يشعل كومة القش الكبرى، فتلهب حياة الإنسان. وكما يقول فرويد" "إن فى داخل كل إنسان فائض عاطفى يجب أن يعطيه للآخرين" فأنت إذاً مدفوع دفعاً، لتقدير الآخرين فلماذا تنساهم؟! 
2- أخرج من الجافة حلاوة :

إنك أحياناً كثيرة تقول ربما أستطيع أن أحب وأقدر؛ ولكن ليس كل أحد، فأنا لا أرى فى الجميع أنهم صالحون لهذا، ولكن أقول لك أنه مهما كان الظلام حالكاً فهناك توجد النجوم.. ولكن كل ما نريده منك أن تحاول أن ترى هذه الصفات الطيبة فى كل أحد، وتظهرها وتحبه من خلالها. 

إن رؤية الصفات الطيبة تحتاج إلى عين طيبة، وليكن مثلاً لك رب المجد يسوع، الذى استطاع أن يخرج من الجافى حلاوة، فقد رأى فى المرأة الخاطئة والسامرية واللص اليمين صفات طيبة فى الأعماق، فأخرجها وقدرها، فانفجرت طلقاتها أمام العالم أجمع، فإنك حينما ترى ما هو طيب فى من حولك، فستكون قد استطعت أن تملك قلوب من حولك وتصير محبوباً ومحباً.


----------



## maramero (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*

سلام و نعمة
واو انه موضع رائع بجد و لمس القلب بسرعة
و به امثلة كثيرة حلوة تجعلنا نرغب في تنمية علاقتنا 
مع الجميع
ربنا يبارك و يدي الكل القدرة علي النمو في علاقاته 
شكرا كتير للموضوع الفوق الممتاز


----------



## sunny man (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*



maramero قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> واو انه موضع رائع بجد و لمس القلب بسرعة
> و به امثلة كثيرة حلوة تجعلنا نرغب في تنمية علاقتنا
> مع الجميع
> ...


شكرا على المرور و مرحبا بك فى المنتدى


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*

موضوع جميل اوى وقيم

كالعاده

شكرااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## sunny man (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى وقيم​
> 
> كالعاده​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك​


شكرا على المرور


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*

موضوع رائع وفيه نقاط ضرورية في التعامل مع الناس ... فكل ما اتوقعه انا من الآخر يجب ان اقدّمه اولاً كقول المسيح له المجد في متى 7 : 12 ( فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم...)

شكرا Sunny man​


----------



## sunny man (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*



Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع رائع وفيه نقاط ضرورية في التعامل مع الناس ... فكل ما اتوقعه انا من الآخر يجب ان اقدّمه اولاً كقول المسيح له المجد في متى 7 : 12 ( فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضاً بهم...)​
> 
> 
> شكرا Sunny man​


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*

*موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## sunny man (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع رائع ​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*

ولكن كل ما أرجوه أن تكون ابتسامتك صادقة، ولا تربط الابتسامة بالأشياء الحسنة التى تراها، بل حاول أن تبتسم لتدفع من هو أمامك ليظهر هذه الأشياء. 

 فعلا الابتسامه الصادقه هى اقصر الطرق لفتح القلوب المغلقه .......قدمها لترى ماهو حسن فى الشخص الذى تتعامل معه .....لا تنتظر ان يقدم هو ما يستحق عليه ابتسامتك .
موضوع رائع يا  sunny man  ميرسى وربنا معاك .


----------



## sunny man (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاملة الناس فن .......... أدخل و اقرأ التفاصيل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ولكن كل ما أرجوه أن تكون ابتسامتك صادقة، ولا تربط الابتسامة بالأشياء الحسنة التى تراها، بل حاول أن تبتسم لتدفع من هو أمامك ليظهر هذه الأشياء.
> 
> فعلا الابتسامه الصادقه هى اقصر الطرق لفتح القلوب المغلقه .......قدمها لترى ماهو حسن فى الشخص الذى تتعامل معه .....لا تنتظر ان يقدم هو ما يستحق عليه ابتسامتك .
> موضوع رائع يا sunny man ميرسى وربنا معاك .


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*فن معاملة الناس*

للدكتور وجدى فكرى

حركاتك تكشف عنك :



يؤكد علماء النفس ان انفعالات الإنسان وحركاته، تعكس ملامح كثيرة من أعماق شخصيته، وهذه الانعكاسات لها تأثير مباشر على من نتعامل معهم فى حياتنا اليومية، فذاك الذى له البشاشة، والابتسامة والحركة المرحة، يطبع بدون قصد روح المرح والتفاؤل والابتهاج على كل من حوله، فيتمنى الجميع لقائه دائماً. 



- لذلك فإن كل حركة تعبر بها عن انفعالك لا شعورياً، دون أن تتكلم، وبالأخص لهؤلاء الذين تراهم لأول مرة والذين يكونون عنك انطباعاً أولى، وأهم ما يعطيهم هذا الانطباع هو وجهك وانفعالاتك وليست كلماتك. 



- ومن هنا صديقى إن كنت تريد أن يرحب بك الجميع، وأن يشعروا بالفرحة فى لقائك، فعليك أنت أن تعطيهم هذا الانطباع، من خلال عدة نقاط:



1- وجهك يتكلم عنك :



إن الشمس والقمر لا يتكلمان، ولكنهما منذ القدم قد ألهبا خيال الشعراء، وأنت كذلك إن صمت، فإن تعبيرات وجهك تتكلم عنك. 



- وقد حدث فى أحد المؤتمرات حينما كان شخص ما يتكلم والجالس أمامه أبدى استياء فقط بتعبيرات وجهه، مما دفع المتكلم لإنهاء كلمته، وتحولت المناقشة كلها حول هذا الموضوع. 



- فحاول صديقى أن تكون تعبيرات وجهك، هى الباب المفتوح الذى يدفع الآخرين للدخول إلى نفسك، واسترجع تلك الكلمات التى أعلنها الحكيم سليمان، حينما اكتشف أن وجه الإنسان يعبر عن أعماق قلبه فقال: "القلب الفرحان يجعل الوجه طلقاً" (أم 15:13). 



- والابتسامة من أهم معالم الوجه، وكما يقول أحد الكتاب: "أن الابتسامة هى الراية المرفوعة التى تعلن قدوم صديقى". 



- ولكن كل ما أرجوه أن تكون ابتسامتك صادقة، ولا تربط الابتسامة بالأشياء الحسنة التى تراها، بل حاول أن تبتسم لتدفع من هو أمامك ليظهر هذه الأشياء. 



- حقيقة أن الابتسامة كالحصاة التى تلقى فى ماء الغدير، فتؤلف من الماء دوائر تتسع، لتجعل كل من حولك يتمنى لقاءك. 

2- سلم بحرارة : 



- لقد أصبحت الطريقة التى يصفح بها المرء صاحبه فى هذه الأيام، تنم عن شخصية صاحبه، فإذا استطاع أن يضع فى مصافحته الحرارة والعاطفة، دل ذلك على أن قلبه فى موضعه الصحيح، فهو بهذه المصافحة يريد أن يقول لمصافحه: "أننى أحبك، وأن لقائى بك من الأشياء التى تجعل يومى سعيداً". 



- إن سلامك المملوء بالعاطفة والحب، يدفع الذى أمامك للاستمرار فى الوقوف معك، وانبساط وجهك مع سلامك العاطفى يطفئ على شخصيتك جمالاً، ولا نخطئ إذا قلنا: أن الحب يكمن فى راحة يديك. 



- وقد اهتمت الكنيسة فى طقوسها بالمصافحة حين ينادى الشماس قائلاً: "قبلوا بعضكم بعضاً..." كتعبير عن السلام والصلح، معلناً حبه له عن طريق القبلة المقدسة. 



3- تذكر أسماء الناس :



- أعلم جيداً أن إسم الإنسان هو أعز ما يملك، وأن تذكرك لاسمه هو المفتاح للدخول إلى قلبه، ودليل على أن العلاقة بينكم علاقة صداقة وليست معرفة سطحية. 



- وتذكر كيف أن الرب يسوع استطاع أن يملك قلب زكا العشار، حينما ناداه باسمه وهو لم يعرفه. 



- وكيف أعطى الرب مثالاً للراعى الصالح الذى يعرف خاصته، ويدعوها بأسمائها، مما يشعر الإنسان بالانتماء والتلاقى مع هذا الذى يناديه باسمه. 



- فتذكر الاسم دليل على التخصيص، وأنك تحمل فى قلبك مكاناً خاصاً لهذا الصديق.



- يؤكد الرب نفسه هذه الحقيقة، حينما يؤكد لكل من يحبه على لسان نبيه أشعياء قائلاً: "دعوتك باسمك أنت لى". 



عزيزى... إن هذه المحاولات لكى تملك قلب من حولك بالحب، ليست فقط لكى تزيد من أصدقائك ولكن لكى تشبع رغبات حياتك، فالإنسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون الآخر، والحياة عجلة لا تسير إلا بدفعة من كثرة الأيادى. 



إن كل المسيحية تكمن فى محبة الله ومحبة الآخر. 



? هل يمكن أن تعيش وحدك؟ سؤال ربما الإجابة عليه بديهية، وهى أنك لا تقدر أن تعيش وحدك.. وأن الحياة هى أن تعيش مع الآخرين، فالإنسان كما يقول علماء النفس – اجتماعى بطبعه – فعالم النفس ماكدوجال يقول: "إن الغريزة الاجتماعية جزء لا ينفصل عن الإنسان، لذلك فإن تحقيق الفرد لأقصى إمكانياته، لا يكون إلا عن طريق الحياة الجماعية"، من هنا يتضح أن الإنسان لا يستطيع إلا أن يعيش وسط الجماعة، ولكن هذه الفكرة أو هذه الغريزة خلقت للإنسان مشكلة أو صراع بين إحساسه بنفسه وسط الجموع. 



وكان السؤال الملح على الإنسان هو كيف أستطيع أن أعيش وسط هذه الجماعات من الناس التى تختلف عنى، بل وأحياناً تناقضنى.. كيف أعيش وسطهم بلا منازع ولا صدام، بين شخص كفرد وبينهم؟‍‍!



? أعتقد "ستائر" مؤسس الوجودية الحديثة أن الحل هو الحياة "وحدى"، والمحافظة على "فرديتى" فقال فى إحدى مسرحياته الشهيرة: (إن الجحيم هو الحياة مع الآخرين)، ولكن هذه النظرية لم يزيد الإنسان إلا غربة عن الآخرين، وكراهية لكل من حوله، وحب لذاته فقط. 

? بينما هناك عبارة ذهبية بسيطة فى معناها، ولكن لها قوة السحر فى تطبيقها، فقد قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن العلاقة مع الآخرين: "أحب قريبك كنفسك".. وأحب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك. 



? صديقى إن الحل فى حياتك مع الآخرين يكمن فى تلك الكلمات، كيف تحب الآخرين، وكيف يمكن للآخرين أن يحبوك وهذا أهم، وهناك عدة نقاط تساعدك أن تكون محبوباً وأن تملك فى يديك قلوب كل من حولك. 



أولاً: الحب الصامت ليس حباً : 



- ما أسهل أن تقول وما أصعب أن تفعل ما تقول، هذه الحقيقة كثيراً ما تتوه من أمامنا.. فنحن نعلن أمام الكثيرين اننا نحبهم ومكانتهم فى قلوبنا، ولكن... هل يمكن ان يكون الكلام والشعارات هى كل شئ عن الحب. 



- إن صوت الرسول الحبيب يوحنا يهمس فى آذاننا: "يا أولادى لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو 18:3). 



فأنت يا من تقول لكل أحد أنى أحبك، ماذا فعلت من أجل من تحبهم؟ فالحب يا صديقى وحده لا يكفى، يجب أن تعبر عنه. 



- فإن عجلة الحياة لا تمضى، ما لم يساهم فى دفعها كثير من الأيادى، ولكن الكلام لا يحرك شيئاً. 



? إن الله حينما أحب الإنسان عبر عن هذا الحب فى صور كثيرة، فيقول قداسة البابا شنوده: "إن الإنسان كان فى عقل الله فكرة وفى قلبه مسرة" ومن أجل هذه المسرة خلق له كل شئ رآه أنه حسن.. ثم خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، ووضعه فى الجنة وأعطاه السيادة، وحينما أخطأ، مات لأجله لكى ينقذه، فكان حقيقياً يحب الإنسان لأنه "ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه".



? أخى فى اللحظة التى تستطيع فيها أن تعبر عن حبك.. أن تمد يدك لكل من يتاح إليك.. أن تسرع لمن يدعوك.. إن استطعت أن تجيب كل من يسألك... فأنت على الطريق نحو جذب قلوب الآخرين.. وستكون بلا شك محبوباً جداً. 



1- لا تنسى التقدير :



يقول عالم النفس ألفريد أدلر: "إن تلهف الفرد على التقدير والاحترام هو المحرك الأول للحياة"، فإن الحياة تأخذ معناها من قيمة من يعيشوها، لذلك فكل إنسان لابد أن يكون شيئاً يذكر فى هذه الحياة، وعليك أنت يا صديقى أن تطبع هذه الفكرة على كل من تقابله، إن كلمات التقدير هى الوقود الذى يدفع الإنسان للاستمرار رغم صعوبات الحياة، فإحساس الإنسان بالأهمية يشدد من عزيمته للمضى قدماً فى خضم الحياة - فلماذا تنسى أن تقدر من حولك فى كلماتك وفى مشاعرك أيضاً، إن اهتمامك بقيمة الآخرين يرفع من قيمتك أيضاً. 



إن المسيحية تهدف إلى رفع قيمة الإنسان، وليس هناك مثل على ذلك أعظم من نزول رب المجد ليأخذ جسداً ويعايش الإنسان، صديقى مهما يكن تقديرك للآخرين ضئيلاً، فهو كعود الثقاب الصغير الذى يستطيع أن يشعل كومة القش الكبرى، فتلهب حياة الإنسان. وكما يقول فرويد" "إن فى داخل كل إنسان فائض عاطفى يجب أن يعطيه للآخرين" فأنت إذاً مدفوع دفعاً، لتقدير الآخرين فلماذا تنساهم؟! 

2- أخرج من الجافة حلاوة :



إنك أحياناً كثيرة تقول ربما أستطيع أن أحب وأقدر؛ ولكن ليس كل أحد، فأنا لا أرى فى الجميع أنهم صالحون لهذا، ولكن أقول لك أنه مهما كان الظلام حالكاً فهناك توجد النجوم.. ولكن كل ما نريده منك أن تحاول أن ترى هذه الصفات الطيبة فى كل أحد، وتظهرها وتحبه من خلالها. 



إن رؤية الصفات الطيبة تحتاج إلى عين طيبة، وليكن مثلاً لك رب المجد يسوع، الذى استطاع أن يخرج من الجافى حلاوة، فقد رأى فى المرأة الخاطئة والسامرية واللص اليمين صفات طيبة فى الأعماق، فأخرجها وقدرها، فانفجرت طلقاتها أمام العالم أجمع، فإنك حينما ترى ما هو طيب فى من حولك، فستكون قد استطعت أن تملك قلوب من حولك وتصير محبوباً ومحباً.

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

شكرااااااااا يا حبيبتى على الموضوع 

هتلاقينى ناطة فى كل مواضيعك علشان اشوف الواد خطيبى 

أبو خدود حمرا ده ههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: فن معاملة الناس*

_هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياقمر نطى براحتك
بس حاسبي على الولد لحسن يفطس
نوووووووووووووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياجميلة​_


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يارا

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: فن معاملة الناس*

_ميرسي حبيبتي كاندى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## "mony" (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: فن معاملة الناس*

توبيكـ مفيد جدا 
ثانكس على النقل الرائع ..​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: فن معاملة الناس*

_ميرسي يامونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

*موضوع شيق وفى منتهى الجمال*
*ميرسى جدا يا يارا*
*نورتينا بخدمتك فعلا *
*ربنا يديم علينا تواصلك دة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: فن معاملة الناس*

_ميرسي جوجو لردك الجميل
وزوقك بجد
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

_موضوع مفييييييييييد خاااااااااالص يا يارا

ميرسى ليكى يا سكره_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: فن معاملة الناس*

_ميرسي حبيبتي توتى لكلامك الجميل والمشجع
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## نيفين ثروت (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

بت يا يارا
كلام فى سرك
موضوعاتك بتعجبنى قوى
ربنا يباركك يا رب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

*لقد أصبحت الطريقة التى يصفح بها المرء صاحبه فى هذه الأيام، تنم عن شخصية صاحبه، فإذا استطاع أن يضع فى مصافحته الحرارة والعاطفة، دل ذلك على أن قلبه فى موضعه الصحيح، فهو بهذه المصافحة يريد أن يقول لمصافحه: "أننى أحبك، وأن لقائى بك من الأشياء التى تجعل يومى سعيداً". **موووووضوع جميل يا يارا ..فعلا اختياراااتك للمواضيع رائعه .. ميررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فن معاملة الناس*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> بت يا يارا
> كلام فى سرك
> موضوعاتك بتعجبنى قوى
> ربنا يباركك يا رب​



_ههههههههههههههه
كدة مبقاش في سري خالص
ميرررررررررسي ياحبيبتي لزوقك 
نووووووورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فن معاملة الناس*

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يايارا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فن معاملة الناس*



dona Nabil قال:


> *لقد أصبحت الطريقة التى يصفح بها المرء صاحبه فى هذه الأيام، تنم عن شخصية صاحبه، فإذا استطاع أن يضع فى مصافحته الحرارة والعاطفة، دل ذلك على أن قلبه فى موضعه الصحيح، فهو بهذه المصافحة يريد أن يقول لمصافحه: "أننى أحبك، وأن لقائى بك من الأشياء التى تجعل يومى سعيداً". **موووووضوع جميل يا يارا ..فعلا اختياراااتك للمواضيع رائعه .. ميررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .​*



_ميرسي حبيبتي دونا لردك ومرورك الجميل
وزوقك بجد
نورتى الموضوع​​_


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فن معاملة الناس*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يايارا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورت الموضوع ياباشا​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 فبراير 2009)

*درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

*فن معاملة الناس(د.وجدي فكري)

يؤكد علماء النفس ان انفعالات الإنسان وحركاته، تعكس ملامح كثيرة من أعماق شخصيته، وهذه الانعكاسات لها تأثير مباشر على من نتعامل معهم فى حياتنا اليومية، فذاك الذى له البشاشة، والابتسامة والحركة المرحة، يطبع بدون قصد روح المرح والتفاؤل والابتهاج على كل من حوله، فيتمنى الجميع لقائه دائماً. 

- لذلك فإن كل حركة تعبر بها عن انفعالك لا شعورياً، دون أن تتكلم، وبالأخص لهؤلاء الذين تراهم لأول مرة والذين يكونون عنك انطباعاً أولى، وأهم ما يعطيهم هذا الانطباع هو وجهك وانفعالاتك وليست كلماتك. 

- ومن هنا صديقى إن كنت تريد أن يرحب بك الجميع، وأن يشعروا بالفرحة فى لقائك، فعليك أنت أن تعطيهم هذا الانطباع، من خلال عدة نقاط: 

1- وجهك يتكلم عنك : 

إن الشمس والقمر لا يتكلمان، ولكنهما منذ القدم قد ألهبا خيال الشعراء، وأنت كذلك إن صمت، فإن تعبيرات وجهك تتكلم عنك. 

- وقد حدث فى أحد المؤتمرات حينما كان شخص ما يتكلم والجالس أمامه أبدى استياء فقط بتعبيرات وجهه، مما دفع المتكلم لإنهاء كلمته، وتحولت المناقشة كلها حول هذا الموضوع. 

- فحاول صديقى أن تكون تعبيرات وجهك، هى الباب المفتوح الذى يدفع الآخرين للدخول إلى نفسك، واسترجع تلك الكلمات التى أعلنها الحكيم سليمان، حينما اكتشف أن وجه الإنسان يعبر عن أعماق قلبه فقال: "القلب الفرحان يجعل الوجه طلقاً" (أم 15:13). 

- والابتسامة من أهم معالم الوجه، وكما يقول أحد الكتاب: "أن الابتسامة هى الراية المرفوعة التى تعلن قدوم صديقى". 

- ولكن كل ما أرجوه أن تكون ابتسامتك صادقة، ولا تربط الابتسامة بالأشياء الحسنة التى تراها، بل حاول أن تبتسم لتدفع من هو أمامك ليظهر هذه الأشياء. 

- حقيقة أن الابتسامة كالحصاة التى تلقى فى ماء الغدير، فتؤلف من الماء دوائر تتسع، لتجعل كل من حولك يتمنى لقاءك. 

2- سلم بحرارة : 

- لقد أصبحت الطريقة التى يصفح بها المرء صاحبه فى هذه الأيام، تنم عن شخصية صاحبه، فإذا استطاع أن يضع فى مصافحته الحرارة والعاطفة، دل ذلك على أن قلبه فى موضعه الصحيح، فهو بهذه المصافحة يريد أن يقول لمصافحه: "أننى أحبك، وأن لقائى بك من الأشياء التى تجعل يومى سعيداً". 

- إن سلامك المملوء بالعاطفة والحب، يدفع الذى أمامك للاستمرار فى الوقوف معك، وانبساط وجهك مع سلامك العاطفى يطفئ على شخصيتك جمالاً، ولا نخطئ إذا قلنا: أن الحب يكمن فى راحة يديك. 

- وقد اهتمت الكنيسة فى طقوسها بالمصافحة حين ينادى الشماس قائلاً: "قبلوا بعضكم بعضاً..." كتعبير عن السلام والصلح، معلناً حبه له عن طريق القبلة المقدسة. 

3- تذكر أسماء الناس : 

- أعلم جيداً أن إسم الإنسان هو أعز ما يملك، وأن تذكرك لاسمه هو المفتاح للدخول إلى قلبه، ودليل على أن العلاقة بينكم علاقة صداقة وليست معرفة سطحية. 

- وتذكر كيف أن الرب يسوع استطاع أن يملك قلب زكا العشار، حينما ناداه باسمه وهو لم يعرفه. 

- وكيف أعطى الرب مثالاً للراعى الصالح الذى يعرف خاصته، ويدعوها بأسمائها، مما يشعر الإنسان بالانتماء والتلاقى مع هذا الذى يناديه باسمه. 

- فتذكر الاسم دليل على التخصيص، وأنك تحمل فى قلبك مكاناً خاصاً لهذا الصديق. 

- يؤكد الرب نفسه هذه الحقيقة، حينما يؤكد لكل من يحبه على لسان نبيه أشعياء قائلاً: "دعوتك باسمك أنت لى". 

عزيزى... إن هذه المحاولات لكى تملك قلب من حولك بالحب، ليست فقط لكى تزيد من أصدقائك ولكن لكى تشبع رغبات حياتك، فالإنسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون الآخر، والحياة عجلة لا تسير إلا بدفعة من كثرة الأيادى. 


إن كل المسيحية تكمن فى محبة الله ومحبة الآخر. 


? هل يمكن أن تعيش وحدك سؤال ربما الإجابة عليه بديهية، وهى أنك لا تقدر أن تعيش وحدك.. وأن الحياة هى أن تعيش مع الآخرين، فالإنسان كما يقول علماء النفس – اجتماعى بطبعه – فعالم النفس ماكدوجال يقول: "إن الغريزة الاجتماعية جزء لا ينفصل عن الإنسان، لذلك فإن تحقيق الفرد لأقصى إمكانياته، لا يكون إلا عن طريق الحياة الجماعية"، من هنا يتضح أن الإنسان لا يستطيع إلا أن يعيش وسط الجماعة، ولكن هذه الفكرة أو هذه الغريزة خلقت للإنسان مشكلة أو صراع بين إحساسه بنفسه وسط الجموع. 

وكان السؤال الملح على الإنسان هو كيف أستطيع أن أعيش وسط هذه الجماعات من الناس التى تختلف عنى، بل وأحياناً تناقضنى.. كيف أعيش وسطهم بلا منازع ولا صدام، بين شخص كفرد وبينهم‍‍! 

? أعتقد "سارتر" مؤسس الوجودية الحديثة أن الحل هو الحياة "وحدى"، والمحافظة على "فرديتى" فقال فى إحدى مسرحياته الشهيرة: (إن الجحيم هو الحياة مع الآخرين)، ولكن هذه النظرية لم يزيد الإنسان إلا غربة عن الآخرين، وكراهية لكل من حوله، وحب لذاته فقط. 

? بينما هناك عبارة ذهبية بسيطة فى معناها، ولكن لها قوة السحر فى تطبيقها، فقد قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن العلاقة مع الآخرين: "أحب قريبك كنفسك".. وأحب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك. 

? صديقى إن الحل فى حياتك مع الآخرين يكمن فى تلك الكلمات، كيف تحب الآخرين، وكيف يمكن للآخرين أن يحبوك وهذا أهم، وهناك عدة نقاط تساعدك أن تكون محبوباً وأن تملك فى يديك قلوب كل من حولك. 

أولاً: الحب الصامت ليس حباً : 

- ما أسهل أن تقول وما أصعب أن تفعل ما تقول، هذه الحقيقة كثيراً ما تتوه من أمامنا.. فنحن نعلن أمام الكثيرين اننا نحبهم ومكانتهم فى قلوبنا، ولكن... هل يمكن ان يكون الكلام والشعارات هى كل شئ عن الحب. 

- إن صوت الرسول الحبيب يوحنا يهمس فى آذاننا: "يا أولادى لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" (1يو 18:3). 

فأنت يا من تقول لكل أحد أنى أحبك، ماذا فعلت من أجل من تحبهم فالحب يا صديقى وحده لا يكفى، يجب أن تعبر عنه. 

- فإن عجلة الحياة لا تمضى، ما لم يساهم فى دفعها كثير من الأيادى، ولكن الكلام لا يحرك شيئاً. 

? إن الله حينما أحب الإنسان عبر عن هذا الحب فى صور كثيرة، فيقول قداسة البابا شنوده: "إن الإنسان كان فى عقل الله فكرة وفى قلبه مسرة" ومن أجل هذه المسرة خلق له كل شئ رآه أنه حسن.. ثم خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، ووضعه فى الجنة وأعطاه السيادة، وحينما أخطأ، مات لأجله لكى ينقذه، فكان حقيقياً يحب الإنسان لأنه "ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه". 

? أخى فى اللحظة التى تستطيع فيها أن تعبر عن حبك.. أن تمد يدك لكل من يتاح إليك.. أن تسرع لمن يدعوك.. إن استطعت أن تجيب كل من يسألك... فأنت على الطريق نحو جذب قلوب الآخرين.. وستكون بلا شك محبوباً جداً. 


ثانياً: لا تنسى التقدير : 

يقول عالم النفس ألفريد أدلر: "إن تلهف الفرد على التقدير والاحترام هو المحرك الأول للحياة"، فإن الحياة تأخذ معناها من قيمة من يعيشوها، لذلك فكل إنسان لابد أن يكون شيئاً يذكر فى هذه الحياة، وعليك أنت يا صديقى أن تطبع هذه الفكرة على كل من تقابله، إن كلمات التقدير هى الوقود الذى يدفع الإنسان للاستمرار رغم صعوبات الحياة، فإحساس الإنسان بالأهمية يشدد من عزيمته للمضى قدماً فى خضم الحياة - فلماذا تنسى أن تقدر من حولك فى كلماتك وفى مشاعرك أيضاً، إن اهتمامك بقيمة الآخرين يرفع من قيمتك أيضاً. 

إن المسيحية تهدف إلى رفع قيمة الإنسان، وليس هناك مثل على ذلك أعظم من نزول رب المجد ليأخذ جسداً ويعايش الإنسان، صديقى مهما يكن تقديرك للآخرين ضئيلاً، فهو كعود الثقاب الصغير الذى يستطيع أن يشعل كومة القش الكبرى، فتلهب حياة الإنسان. وكما يقول فرويد" "إن فى داخل كل إنسان فائض عاطفى يجب أن يعطيه للآخرين" فأنت إذاً مدفوع دفعاً، لتقدير الآخرين فلماذا تنساهم! 

ثالثا:- أخرج من الجافة حلاوة : 

إنك أحياناً كثيرة تقول ربما أستطيع أن أحب وأقدر؛ ولكن ليس كل أحد، فأنا لا أرى فى الجميع أنهم صالحون لهذا، ولكن أقول لك أنه مهما كان الظلام حالكاً فهناك توجد النجوم.. ولكن كل ما نريده منك أن تحاول أن ترى هذه الصفات الطيبة فى كل أحد، وتظهرها وتحبه من خلالها. 

إن رؤية الصفات الطيبة تحتاج إلى عين طيبة، وليكن مثلاً لك رب المجد يسوع، الذى استطاع أن يخرج من الجافى حلاوة، فقد رأى فى المرأة الخاطئة والسامرية واللص اليمين صفات طيبة فى الأعماق، فأخرجها وقدرها، فانفجرت طلقاتها أمام العالم أجمع، فإنك حينما ترى ما هو طيب فى من حولك، فستكون قد استطعت أن تملك قلوب من حولك وتصير 

محبوباً ومحباً.

​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*




> إن رؤية الصفات الطيبة تحتاج إلى عين طيبة، وليكن مثلاً لك رب المجد يسوع، الذى استطاع أن يخرج من الجافى حلاوة، فقد رأى فى المرأة الخاطئة والسامرية واللص اليمين صفات طيبة فى الأعماق، فأخرجها وقدرها،


​
موضوع رااااائع يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااااااا لطرحه

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

*موضوع رائع ومهم جدا في حياتنا

شكرا راجعا ليسوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 فبراير 2009)

*10/10*

موضوع بجد فوق الرائع يا راجعة ليسوع يستحق تقييم ممتاز


----------



## shamaoun (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

فعلا الواحد مفتقر للحاجات دي
موضوع جميل شكرا ليكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا رجعا ليسوع ​
تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*



كليمو قال:


> ​
> موضوع رااااائع يا راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكرااااااااا لطرحه
> ...



*مرسي يا كليمووو
نورت بحضورك في صفحتي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

*ميرسى على الموضوع الهادف وربنا  يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

_رائع فعلاا موضوعك راجعا ليسوع
حقيقى تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومهم جدا في حياتنا
> 
> شكرا راجعا ليسوع
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي يا مايكل 
نورت بمشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

*موضوع جميل 
شكراااا*


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: درس مهم في كيفية التعامل مع الاخرين*

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااااااائع جدا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 10/10*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع بجد فوق الرائع يا راجعة ليسوع يستحق تقييم ممتاز



*مرسي جدا يا اكستريم 

مشاركتك نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*فـن معاملـة الناس*

*




فـن معاملـة الناس
د. وجدى فكرى

حركاتك تكشف عنك :

يؤكد علماء النفس ان انفعالات الإنسان وحركاته، تعكس ملامح كثيرة من أعماق شخصيته، وهذه الانعكاسات لها تأثير مباشر على من نتعامل معهم فى حياتنا اليومية، فذاك الذى له البشاشة، والابتسامة والحركة المرحة، يطبع بدون قصد روح المرح والتفاؤل والابتهاج على كل من حوله، فيتمنى الجميع لقائه دائماً. 

- لذلك فإن كل حركة تعبر بها عن انفعالك لا شعورياً، دون أن تتكلم، وبالأخص لهؤلاء الذين تراهم لأول مرة والذين يكونون عنك انطباعاً أولى، وأهم ما يعطيهم هذا الانطباع هو وجهك وانفعالاتك وليست كلماتك. 

- ومن هنا صديقى إن كنت تريد أن يرحب بك الجميع، وأن يشعروا بالفرحة فى لقائك، فعليك أنت أن تعطيهم هذا الانطباع، من خلال عدة نقاط:

1- وجهك يتكلم عنك :

إن الشمس والقمر لا يتكلمان، ولكنهما منذ القدم قد ألهبا خيال الشعراء، وأنت كذلك إن صمت، فإن تعبيرات وجهك تتكلم عنك. 

- وقد حدث فى أحد المؤتمرات حينما كان شخص ما يتكلم والجالس أمامه أبدى استياء فقط بتعبيرات وجهه، مما دفع المتكلم لإنهاء كلمته، وتحولت المناقشة كلها حول هذا الموضوع. 

- فحاول صديقى أن تكون تعبيرات وجهك، هى الباب المفتوح الذى يدفع الآخرين للدخول إلى نفسك، واسترجع تلك الكلمات التى أعلنها الحكيم سليمان، حينما اكتشف أن وجه الإنسان يعبر عن أعماق قلبه فقال: "القلب الفرحان يجعل الوجه طلقاً" (أم 15:13). 

- والابتسامة من أهم معالم الوجه، وكما يقول أحد الكتاب: 
"أن الابتسامة هى الراية المرفوعة التى تعلن قدوم صديقى". 

- ولكن كل ما أرجوه أن تكون ابتسامتك صادقة، ولا تربط الابتسامة بالأشياء الحسنة التى تراها، بل حاول أن تبتسم لتدفع من هو أمامك ليظهر هذه الأشياء. 

- حقيقة أن الابتسامة كالحصاة التى تلقى فى ماء الغدير، فتؤلف من الماء دوائر تتسع،
 لتجعل كل من حولك يتمنى لقاءك. 

2- سلم بحرارة : 

- لقد أصبحت الطريقة التى يصفح بها المرء صاحبه فى هذه الأيام، تنم عن شخصية صاحبه، فإذا استطاع أن يضع فى مصافحته الحرارة والعاطفة، دل ذلك على أن قلبه فى موضعه الصحيح، فهو بهذه المصافحة يريد أن يقول لمصافحه: أننى أحبك، وأن لقائى بك من الأشياء التى تجعل يومى سعيداً". 

- إن سلامك المملوء بالعاطفة والحب، يدفع الذى أمامك للاستمرار فى الوقوف معك، وانبساط وجهك مع سلامك العاطفى يطفئ على شخصيتك جمالاً، ولا نخطئ إذا قلنا: أن الحب يكمن فى راحة يديك. 

- وقد اهتمت الكنيسة فى طقوسها بالمصافحة حين ينادى الشماس قائلاً:
"قبلوا بعضكم بعضاً..." كتعبير عن السلام والصلح، معلناً حبه له عن طريق القبلة المقدسة. 

3- تذكر أسماء الناس :

- أعلم جيداً أن إسم الإنسان هو أعز ما يملك، وأن تذكرك لاسمه هو المفتاح للدخول إلى قلبه، ودليل على أن العلاقة بينكم علاقة صداقة وليست معرفة سطحية. 
- وتذكر كيف أن الرب يسوع استطاع أن يملك قلب زكا العشار، حينما ناداه باسمه وهو لم يعرفه. 

- وكيف أعطى الرب مثالاً للراعى الصالح الذى يعرف خاصته، ويدعوها بأسمائها، مما يشعر الإنسان بالانتماء والتلاقى مع هذا الذى يناديه باسمه. 

- فتذكر الاسم دليل على التخصيص، وأنك تحمل فى قلبك مكاناً خاصاً لهذا الصديق.

- يؤكد الرب نفسه هذه الحقيقة، حينما يؤكد لكل من يحبه على لسان نبيه أشعياء قائلاً:
 "دعوتك باسمك أنت لى". 

عزيزى... إن هذه المحاولات لكى تملك قلب من حولك بالحب، ليست فقط لكى تزيد من أصدقائك ولكن لكى تشبع رغبات حياتك، فالإنسان لا يستطيع أن يعيش بدون الآخر، والحياة عجلة لا تسير إلا بدفعة من كثرة الأيادى. 

إن كل المسيحية تكمن فى محبة الله ومحبة الآخر. 

? هل يمكن أن تعيش وحدك؟ سؤال ربما الإجابة عليه بديهية، 
وهى أنك لا تقدر أن تعيش وحدك.. وأن الحياة هى أن تعيش مع الآخرين، 
فالإنسان كما يقول علماء النفس – اجتماعى بطبعه – فعالم النفس ماكدوجال يقول: 
"إن الغريزة الاجتماعية جزء لا ينفصل عن الإنسان، لذلك فإن تحقيق الفرد لأقصى إمكانياته،
 لا يكون إلا عن طريق الحياة الجماعية"، من هنا يتضح أن الإنسان لا يستطيع إلا أن يعيش وسط الجماعة، ولكن هذه الفكرة أو هذه الغريزة خلقت للإنسان مشكلة أو صراع 
بين إحساسه بنفسه وسط الجموع. 

وكان السؤال الملح على الإنسان هو كيف أستطيع أن أعيش وسط هذه الجماعات من الناس التى تختلف عنى، بل وأحياناً تناقضنى.. كيف أعيش وسطهم بلا منازع ولا صدام، بين شخص كفرد وبينهم؟‍‍!

? أعتقد "ستائر" مؤسس الوجودية الحديثة أن الحل هو الحياة "وحدى"، والمحافظة على "فرديتى" فقال فى إحدى مسرحياته الشهيرة: (إن الجحيم هو الحياة مع الآخرين)، ولكن هذه النظرية لم يزيد الإنسان إلا غربة عن الآخرين، وكراهية لكل من حوله، وحب لذاته فقط. 

? بينما هناك عبارة ذهبية بسيطة فى معناها، ولكن لها قوة السحر فى تطبيقها، فقد قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن العلاقة مع الآخرين: "أحب قريبك كنفسك".. وأحب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك. 


صلوا من اجلي
​*


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

*الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب ، والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط (ام 15 : 1)
انا لا اجد كلمة شــكـر تكفي لتكون رد على كلماتك الرائعة :Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يفرح قلبك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

*مرورك يا ممتي هو اغلي رد

شكرا لحضرتك كتير

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

*
? بينما هناك عبارة ذهبية بسيطة فى معناها، ولكن لها قوة السحر فى تطبيقها،  فقد قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن العلاقة مع الآخرين: "أحب قريبك كنفسك"..  وأحب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك. 
*
الذي لا يعرف ان يحب 

لا يعرف الرب ابداً واهم هو

شكرااااا جزيلا اخي مايكل

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*

*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

جميل جدا يا مايكل

تسلم ايدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*



كليمو قال:


> *
> ? بينما هناك عبارة ذهبية بسيطة فى معناها، ولكن لها قوة السحر فى تطبيقها،  فقد قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح عن العلاقة مع الآخرين: "أحب قريبك كنفسك"..  وأحب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك.
> *
> الذي لا يعرف ان يحب
> ...




*
شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك

نورت الموضوع

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*



روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا يا مايكل
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*
مرورك هو الاجمل

شكرا ليكي روزي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

*روووعة يا مايكل*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

*ميرسي رووكا علي مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

طب واللى زى حالاتى عنده زهايمر 
فى حكاية التذكر دى يعمل اية ؟!

بس موضوع لذيذ
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

*شوفي دكتور يعالجك يا سندريلا

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

موضوع جميل مايكل 

استمتعت بتصفحة 

واحلى تقييم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*

موضوع جميل جدااااااا
مرسي ليك يا مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*



asmicheal قال:


> موضوع جميل مايكل
> 
> استمتعت بتصفحة
> 
> واحلى تقييم





*مرورك هو الاجمل يا ايمي

شكرا ليكي وعلي تقييمك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: فـن معاملـة الناس*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااا
> مرسي ليك يا مايكل





*ميرسي الملكه علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

